# 20 Gallon Planted Tank



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I have officially begun to plant my 20 gallon.

The equipment is as follows: 20 gallon tank (24x12x16), 55w cf lighting, gravel w/ laterite for substrate. I haven't put a filter on this tank yet, but will be adding a powerhead temporarily for water circulation. Eventually my filter will be an Eheim 2217 that I'm getting off of someone I know for a great price. Overkill on the filtration? I guess so. But it'll also be my first experience using an Eheim.

My list of plants thus far are:

Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia'' ('Pink') // Red Temple
Anubias barteri v. 'nana' // Anubias Nana
Hygrophila difformis // Wisteria
Lysimachia nummularia v. 'Aurea' // Golden Pond Penny
Microsorum pteropus // Java Fern
Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv' // Lace Java Fern
Microsorum pteropus ''Narrow'' // Narrow Leaf Java Fern
Nymphaea lotus // Tiger Lotus
Nymphoides aquatica // Banana Plant
Sagittaria subulata // Dwarf Sag
I also have a wack load of _Riccia fluitans_ floating in a bucket right now. I need to go out and get a hair net in order to make a carpet out of it.

In terms of other plants I am planning to add... Probably a whack load more dwarf sag, some giant hygro (I love the stuff) and not sure what else. I'm going to keep my eyes open.

I have three nice pieces of driftwood in there. I've attached some anubias to one and the lace java fern to another. The third is acting as a 'barrier' of sorts, where I've created a tier towards the back of the tank.

Lots of java fern, too, I know. Didn't plan on it. I had the regular stuff. Bought the narrow at work not even knowing what it was at first (I wasn't paying attention). And I got the lace today when I picked up some plants off of someone.

I also have a TON of _Najas guadalupensis_ that I got but I doubt I'll be using it in my planted tank. Makes things look too disorderly.

Will hopefully have pics up soon.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Lets see how it turns out mettle good luck.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice should grow in very fast with that light. Stay on top of the ferts or your gona get algee problems that spread fast with such a strong light that your using.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Added new plants today:

Hygrophelia corymbosa 'Siamensis 53B'
Lilaeopsis novae-zealandiae
Lilaeopsis macloviana
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Pics still forthcoming...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

start snappin' dem pics!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

lol


----------

